
New implant for the blind jacks directly into the brain - bookofjoe
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615148/a-new-implant-for-blind-people-jacks-directly-into-the-brain/
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/E0Z1m](http://archive.is/E0Z1m)

